# Problema al backround di Xfce4

## mastrosaffi

Buongiorno a tutti!!!  

Credo di avere un problema con il wallpaper di gentoo (quello iniziale che ti appare quando installi il desktop gnome)... Mi appare e mi sparisce continuamente e mi rallenta un sacco il desktop xfce... Qualche consiglio per toglierlo?

Ringrazio in anticipoLast edited by mastrosaffi on Mon Aug 22, 2011 10:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mastrosaffi

Io sinceramente non so da dove iniziare, non so quale log guardare e non so dove devo andare per scoprire che cosa succede nel mio backround... E molto fastidioso vedere che un wallpaper di gentoo mi manda in palla X   :Sad:   Sara perche ho installato xfce con il profile settato su gnome?

----------

## devilheart

Se usi xfce perché non togli il desktop gnome? Comunque controlla nelle directory .config e .gconf* (o usa gconf-editor)

----------

## mastrosaffi

Non mi sembra di aver trovato nulla di rilevante o sbagliato nella cartella .config, .gconf e sopratutto nel file di configurazione xfce4-desktop.xml trovato in .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-prechannel-xml/, forse e un problema di codice creato da una patch di gentoo per visualizzare quel wallpaper? Inoltre quell'immagine dove si trova? Forse se la cancello risolvo il problema...

----------

## mastrosaffi

Il problema del backround l'ho risolto elimindando gconf e tutte le sue dipendenze... Pero le finestre sul desktop continuano a scattare assurdamente anche dopo aver risolto questo problema, la cpu viene usata al 100% quando ridimensiono e le sposto, va molto peggio che su gnome o kde che sia un pc nuovo o vecchio sempre con gentoo... xfce non doveva essere leggero e scattante???  :Sad:  C'e qualc'uno che ha riscontrato questo problema?   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

